# Future Classics



## Rodders (May 19, 2009)

I saw this in the books section and thought it's translate well to the Film Section. 

What do you feel will be the future Sci-Fi classic films and why?


----------



## AE35Unit (May 19, 2009)

Hmmm good one. We're talking modern films right? I can think of one that sticks out,tho its not new(filmed in 1982) but its definitely acquired cult status-Bladerunner.
How about Men in Black? Or another PKD adaptation,Minority Report. And again,A Scanner Darkly
AI
Independence Day


----------



## Rodders (May 19, 2009)

But why do you feel that these deserve classic status? Rather than Minority Report, i'd say Close Encounters of the third kind. 

Hmmm. Actually, what do we consider to be classics now?


----------



## AE35Unit (May 19, 2009)

Ah I'd have said Close Encounters but thats quite old now! And if you're gonna go that far back then you'd have to include 2001 A Space Odyssey and the original Solaris.
As to why well they're just more than the average action packed sci fi movies you get. There's a good story there,they say something about the environment they're set in and the human condition. 
Close Encounters would count probably due to the groundbreaking effects.  
2001 because it was the first film to portray space as it really is. Your eyes won't pop out of your head if exposed to outer space like in Total Recall and it is possible to survive in space without a suit but not by holding your breath,which would be fatal,but rather by emptying your lungs completely.


----------



## Rodders (May 19, 2009)

Would you consider Robocop to be a classic? 

It's a very good social satire. I think that we're seeing more and more of that in real life. Kids killing each other, the ease at which guns can be bought, the disregard for the Police. Infact, didn't the Police try to strike not so long ago? People are definately more immune to violence than they used to be. (And no, i don't think that there's any correlation to violence on the screen.)


----------



## AE35Unit (May 19, 2009)

Yea I'd consider it a classic. A classic case of Hollywood silliness. The kind of film that gives SF a bad name-i.e. Sci fi


----------



## Connavar (May 19, 2009)

Robocop isnt a hollywood sillyness, its based on a comic by Frank Miller.  Its his usual over the top style.    I actually like the movies.  They have their own style,content different from the usual hollywood SF movies.

The actual idea of a cop that becomes a Robotcop makes it a future classic for me.  Maybe not one of the best ones but far better than Next,I,Robot,Jumper and many other newer SF movies....


----------



## AE35Unit (May 19, 2009)

I'd much rather watch I, robot to Robocop anyday! Robocop is ok if you're 12 i suppose,along with Transformers. Oh just thought of two more-Terminator and Alien.


----------



## Connavar (May 19, 2009)

Terminator and Alien is already classics.   They are from 79 and 84 their first films.


----------



## Rodders (May 19, 2009)

I know it got slated, but i thought the I, Robot was a great film. Not sure if it qualifies as a classic though.


----------



## Urien (May 19, 2009)

Reading the thread I think we're struggling with terms. What do we mean by "Future Classic"? Some of the films mentioned are or could be, as Conn said, already classics.

Do we mean:
1. Films that are not considered classics today, but might in twenty years achieve that status (rather as Blade Runner did, or in another genre The Shawshank Redemption). 
2. Films from within the last x (to be specified) years that might be considered instant classics or candidates (possibly Alien).
3. Or do we draw a simple line and say films after 1980?

I suspect the original poster means recent as yet not classified as classic films. And I posit that films made in the last ten years might be the considered range?

... I dun overthunk I think.


----------



## Rodders (May 19, 2009)

Lets say anything after 1980. 

I'm interested in how other people define classic and what they feel are classic in comparison to my own tastes.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 19, 2009)

To me classic isn't about time. You can't say anything after 1980,that doesn't make sense. A classic is something that you can watch 20 or 30 years after it was made and it doesn't look dated.  Something that no matter how many times you watch it,there's always something magical and compelling about it. Or something you can watch,then watch again and not get bored or you might spot something new in it. This happened to me when I re-watched Bladerunner recently.


----------



## Rodders (May 19, 2009)

I get what you're saying AE. The thing is, i could watch Bill and Ted over again, but i'd never rate it as a modern classic. 

Blade Runner though has always been a classic.


----------



## Connavar (May 19, 2009)

Future classic is simple to me.  Just like SF thread its film from recent years that might be seen as classics in the future.   Films from 70s,80s dont count since 20-30 years ago is more than enough to become a classic.

Terminator 2 is from 1992 and people see it as classic hollywood film both in action,SF genres.

Classic is what is already seen and future classic is what isnt old enough or dont get enough credit yet to be a classic.


----------



## Rodders (May 19, 2009)

But what do you guys feel are going to be the future classics?


----------



## AE35Unit (May 19, 2009)

Rodders said:


> I get what you're saying AE. The thing is, i could watch Bill and Ted over again, but i'd never rate it as a modern classic.
> 
> Blade Runner though has always been a classic.



Oh no,I'd have to be made to watch Bill and Ted even once never mind over and over! 
Now Bladerunner is a classic example of a,err classic. Its a film that people can't stop talking about,a film that has an effect on them so that they begin to use lines from the film in their signatures on forums etc. We both do that Rodders,have references to our fave films under  our names. Star Wars for you and 2001 for me.


----------



## Rodders (May 20, 2009)

Oh god yes. On a side note, does cult status ensure a "classic" designation? 

Alien and Aliens, but not Alien3 or Alien Resurrection? T1 and T2 but not T3? 

How about things like I am Legend?


----------



## AE35Unit (May 20, 2009)

Rodders said:


> Oh god yes. On a side note, does cult status ensure a "classic" designation?
> 
> Alien and Aliens, but not Alien3 or Alien Resurrection? T1 and T2 but not T3?
> 
> How about things like I am Legend?



Hmmm maybe yes. But maybe only a classic for a certain group of people,hence the cult status of Bladerunner. Those who like the film REALLY like it and it becomes a classic but outsiders as it were hate it and don't see what all th fuss is about. But I don't if a film that has cult status is more likely to become a classic than a more mainstream film. Donny Darko is one of those cult films that people rave about but I can't stand it. Yet fans will say Man thats a classic film!


----------



## Urien (May 20, 2009)

Future classics? I'd say The Matrix (some would say it already is) ditto Jurassic Park, Donnie Darko, The Fifth Element (not too sure about that), probably The Dark Knight.

An outside shot for a recent films... Cloverfield and Watchmen

Other bubbling about Twelve Monkeys, Pitch Black, 28 Days Later


----------



## AE35Unit (May 20, 2009)

Oh,add The Happening to that too! It comes across as rather John Wyndham-like.


----------



## Rodders (May 20, 2009)

Twelve Monkey's what a great film. I've completly forgotten about that one. Good call.


----------

